# Muhle SAR vs Sinn U1



## mfm22

I'm familiar with the U1 & was looking for a rugged every day watch that can take some abuse 

Seems like these 2 have some things in common. & a few distinctive differences

I know I'm in Muhle's home court so lets try to be somewhat objective ;-)


----------



## CM HUNTER

Both are great watches and I think both have a lot going for them. The main difference between the two is that one (the U1) is actually a dive watch as it has a countdown bezel. The SAR would be considered more of a highly water resistant sports watch.

The best part of the Sinn as far as I'm concerned is the fact that the case is made out of genuine German submarine steel. The look of the dial and hands is a love it or leave it type of look, and definitely screams tool watch.

The Muhle has a very distinctive look in its own right, but nowhere near as "controversial" as the U1. And while it's definitely a tool watch, it certainly doesn't scream it as loudly. The lug design is also something to be aware of with the SAR as well.

Both of these watches are icons and highly sought after (the SAR being the best selling model ever for Muhle). Having said this, my money would go for the Muhle overall. How many of us are true hardcore divers and will actually use the watch for this occasion? If you do regularly dive, I would go with the Sinn hands down, but if you're like most who are just desk divers for the most part, the high water resistance of the SAR is beyond sufficient for any real world activities (after all, that's the basis for how/why it was designed/created in the first place.) I prefer the versatile aspect of the SAR, and I think the layout of the dial is more pleasing to look at. Lastly, and maybe most importantly, is that I trust the quality of the Muhle over the Sinn. You can simply go to the Sinn forum and see the feedback straight from owners. I've never heard of any performance weakness about the SAR (or any Muhle for that matter.)

These are just my personal feelings about this comparison. I know it's going to seem like a Muhle fan in a Muhle forum, so of course he's going to say the SAR. Let's make it clear that I respect the hell out of Sinn for a lot of what they do as well. Just saying how I would weigh these two models in particular, and what I would feel the most comfortable putting my money towards. Regardless, I'm sure you will love either one you wind up getting.


----------



## StufflerMike

The look of the SAR makes me vote for the SAR.


----------



## jerseywatchman

In my opinion, having owned neither watch in question, BUT having owned watches from both Muhle and Sinn, I go with the Muhle SAR. Why? I think Muhle offers better overall fit/finish/detail than Sinn. Also, Sinn's lume is known to be ordinary at best, while Muhle's lume is outstanding. Lastly, that U1 is butt ugly.


----------



## obsidian

jerseywatchman said:


> Lastly, that U1 is butt ugly.


----------



## greyfellow

In 2008 I have been looking for something to replace my favorite toolwatch (Vostok Amphibia), something bulletproof with better lume, quickset date and a scratch resistant crystal. I ended up with a SINN and the SAR side by side in my hometown`s watch store, the decision was fast and clear: I went for the SAR with steel/rubber mix bracelet.

This watch served me very well in the past 5 years, working most of the time as an aircraft technician in the sahara and middle orient deserts. This is a very uncomfortable environment for a mechanical watch . . . heat, sand, bangs, vibrations, all kind of liquids, and last but not least hours of working with a pneumatic rivet gun ... it still works like it should. Looks a bit battered now, but keeps excellent time and no signs of any fatigue.

Ok, I wish the have used a better clasp, but otherwise, close to perfection plus a really outstanding and functional design.


----------



## dhtjr

greyfellow said:


> In 2008 I have been looking for something to replace my favorite toolwatch (Vostok Amphibia), something bulletproof with better lume, quickset date and a scratch resistant crystal. I ended up with a SINN and the SAR side by side in my hometown`s watch store, the decision was fast and clear: I went for the SAR with steel/rubber mix bracelet.
> 
> This watch served me very well in the past 5 years, working most of the time as an aircraft technician in the sahara and middle orient deserts. This is a very uncomfortable environment for a mechanical watch . . . heat, sand, bangs, vibrations, all kind of liquids, and last but not least hours of working with a pneumatic rivet gun ... it still works like it should. Looks a bit battered now, but keeps excellent time and no signs of any fatigue.
> 
> Ok, I wish the have used a better clasp, but otherwise, close to perfection plus a really outstanding and functional design.
> 
> View attachment 1230522


How has the rubber on the bezel and bracelet held up? I figure if it has not rotted or been dinged up by your use, it will pretty much stand up to anything. Thanks.


----------



## greyfellow

well, around the bezel there are some small cuts, but the bracelet looks quite ok, see attached pics


----------



## David Woo

excellent, a well-used watch.


----------



## mfm22

Great wrist shot. & nice post action shots as well Thanks for the pics. It's a handsome watch . Obviously very durable too 

I don't find my U1 to be ugly at all . Actually I see it as a work of art . I was asking for comparison because I was thinking of a second U1 . Glad I did ask. I .like the SAR


----------



## LH2

I'm not crazy about the lugless design of the SAR, but like another poster above, I'd trust the quality of Muhle over Sinn. Maybe it's just because Muhle produces watches in lower numbers than Sinn, but I kind of like that too.

The U1 is a big seller for Sinn with what seems to be a love-it-or-hate-it dial & hand set. Also worth noting it is considerably larger than the Muhle, with taller case height and 44mm diameter. The rotating bezel adds to a chunkier feel on the wrist. If your wrist is small to average, I think the SAR would fit and feel better.


----------



## logan2z

I love Muhle but in this case my vote goes to the U1. I'm just not crazy about the SAR's case design. 

The U1 does seem to be a love-it-or-hate-it affair and I was in the "hate it" camp for a long time. Then I had the opportunity to see one in person and I was sold. Don't discount it from photos it looks much better in the metal. I love mine and wear it often. 

And I'm not sure what is leading people to conclude that Sinn quality falls short of Muhle's. I have several Sinns, some of them "vintage"; and they all perform without issue. Is this just an assumption on the posters' part or is there first-hand knowledge that is leading to that conclusion?


----------



## dhtjr

Wish I could pull off the U1, but my wrist is just too small. As for brand quality, I have one Sinn and one Muhle in the same price range, and both are great watches.


----------



## Kisara

jerseywatchman said:


> Also, Sinn's lume is known to be ordinary at best


I agree, and my newest Sinn (857UTC) is less than a month old and is nowhere near as bright as my 7yr old SAR. I've accidentally banged into and dropped my SAR for what seems like a hundred times. Sometimes so loud I'm expecting to see a cracked crystal when I raise my arm, but the SAR's case and internals just keep on surviving with no problems.


----------



## gaopa

While I like the looks of the Muhle SAR, I also like the Sinn U1. For me, the Sinn U1 was love at first sight. I have both a U1 T (the fully regimented one) and the U1 SDR. Both of these Sinn watches are keepers in my collection. Cheers, Bill P.


----------



## toxicavenger

I have owned both and the SAR wins hands down. The lume on SAR rocks but on the U1 it is faint at night. Also the U1 hands are plan ugly imo.


----------



## mfm22

It looks like ill need to get the SAR & compare it to my U1. I've got a feeling they are both keepers!!


----------



## gaopa

mfm22 said:


> It looks like ill need to get the SAR & compare it to my U1. I've got a feeling they are both keepers!!


Like you, a Muhle SAR is on my list. I think I would like to have one in my collection. Cheers, Bill P.


----------



## mfm22

Oops I did it again! Just ordered a Muhle SAR. 
Figured I'm better off with a new one. The routine service is over $ 300

i remembered my friends at Toppers are AD's. Rob is fun to talk with & it's always a learning experience 
If your hankering for a Muhle give him a call He will take good care of wus members


----------



## arrenegado

For me the Sinn U1 was love at first sight, and not ugly i alredy dive with my U1 and i think it's a great watch very robust;


Regards from Portugal


----------



## Hoppyjr

gaopa said:


> While I like the looks of the Muhle SAR, I also like the Sinn U1. For me, the Sinn U1 was love at first sight. I have both a U1 T (the fully regimented one) and the U1 SDR. Both of these Sinn watches are keepers in my collection. Cheers, Bill P.



OK Bill, time for new pics....these can't be used any more :-d:-d:-d

I like both the SAR and U1, but the U1 got my vote and my money.....


----------



## gaopa

Hoppyjr, your SDR looks great! I see you have it on a black Isofrane strap. I have mine on a black Sinn strap with the black pvd deployant clasp and enjoy that combo. Cheers, Bill P.


----------



## rightrower

Only handle u1 before. So my vote goes to sinn u1!


----------



## STEVIE

I would choose the MG SAR over the U1.

Both are fantastic watches and I would have both of them if I had the funds.


----------



## incognito

mfm22 said:


> Oops I did it again! Just ordered a Muhle SAR.
> Figured I'm better off with a new one. The routine service is over $ 300
> 
> i remembered my friends at Toppers are AD's. Rob is fun to talk with & it's always a learning experience
> If your hankering for a Muhle give him a call He will take good care of wus members


DOes that mean ur old SAR is for sale? hmm let me know


----------



## mfm22

Never owned old SAR. Just considered buying preowned But I did buy one New ! And kept the SinnU1 as well.

just as I suspected ... Both are keepers ! I have to say the SAR is more accurate than expected 

very comfortable on the rubber strap also. I bought the bracelet and never unwrapped it


----------



## El Gato

I covet both watches, have seen both but own neither (yet....lol). If money were no object for me I would have both. I think the Sinn is a very unique watch, submarine steel, and the most practical design I have seen for a diver...if I was a serious diver it would be my watch of choice. Any Muhle is going to be top quality, they upgrade every movement and regulate every watch in six positions. There can be no question of quality with a Muhle, I think each one is made with loving care. 

You can't go wrong with either watch. Personally, if I had to choose just one I would go with the Sinn, the hooded lugs on the SAR are the one thing I am not crazy about. As to to the love-it-or-hate-it factor on the Sinn...I agree of course, personal taste is a personal thing it's not an absolute. I happen to love the look of the Sinn.


----------



## incognito

oh yeah... the U1 gets my vote too.


----------



## Remington

Love my SAR


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch

Outstanding thread. I've been wanting to purchase the SAR for a while, and this thread is pushing me over the edge


----------



## amr ashraf

Hi
I am sorry for knocking upon an old thread..
But just wondering how was the durability of the rubber bezel of the SAR ?
IF it got cuts and dings ..can it be replaced ?


----------



## paddlewatch

Glad you brought the thread back to life. I have been looking at both lately too


----------



## Mstrmusic

Get both


----------



## smurfdon

Muhle SAR has a lot of amazing features which has made it to get my vote.


----------



## GRANDDUC

Hi all, I am based in the UK and notice that all these posts are from our American cousins but nevertheless the theme is the same.... I too am interested in the MUHLE SAR and have ordered one from CHRONEXT for delivery to their London store in order that I can see it prior to purchase. From what I have read the design hasn't changed in all the years this watch has been in production which is refreshing in a world where manufacturers change their products way too often for my liking in order to get more £ out of our pockets. But my question is are you able to adjust the Deployment buckle either way to save cutting the rubber strap to size as I have read that this is necessary but surely most Deployments are adjustable?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## njkobb

U1 looks awesome. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris Thorn

I've had the U1 and love it. Will probably rebuy one at some point .


----------



## zcat1958

Thanks for bringing this thread into 2019. I too love both watches and have considered purchasing them. I see them as good value for the price point. Not sure of the lug design of the SAR but I do like its durability and uniqueness at the same time.


----------



## fenian

Indeed, a great thread revival. I love my U1 Professional, but find that I require a date, and although the bezel action on the U1 is fantastic (some think not), I just don’t use a bezel all that often. 

Since I first saw the S.A.R. Rescue-Timer review from Worn & Wound, it’s been on my list. What a great all-around sports watch!


----------



## fenian

Indeed, a great thread revival. I love my U1 Professional, but find that I require a date, and although the bezel action on the U1 is fantastic (some think not), I just don’t use a bezel all that often. 

Since I first saw the S.A.R. Rescue-Timer review from Worn & Wound, it’s been on my list. What a great all-around sports watch!


----------



## kennkez

amr ashraf said:


> Hi
> I am sorry for knocking upon an old thread..
> But just wondering how was the durability of the rubber bezel of the SAR ?
> IF it got cuts and dings ..can it be replaced ?


Had a SAR for around 3 years now, and so far it doesn't show any dings and given the finish of the case, there aren't any on the case as well.


----------



## zcat1958

Sounds like she is as tough as she looks and was intended to be.


----------



## LARufCTR

I'd go w/the SAR for the size alone...I think Sinn has awesome tech and I've owned a couple Sinns...and I think the fit/finish is very good to excellent....but I think the SAR has a more interesting heritage and that lume...wow the lume....I sleep w/my watch so the lume is a must....I still find myself putting on my SKX @ bed time...because of the lume!...I buy $$$$ watches and the lume still isn't as good as my $ SKX...honestly, there's something wrong with that!


----------



## pdsf

LARufCTR said:


> I'd go w/the SAR for the size alone...I think Sinn has awesome tech and I've owned a couple Sinns...and I think the fit/finish is very good to excellent....but I think the SAR has a more interesting heritage and that lume...wow the lume....I sleep w/my watch so the lume is a must....I still find myself putting on my SKX @ bed time...because of the lume!...I buy $$$$ watches and the lume still isn't as good as my $ SKX...honestly, there's something wrong with that!


Haha, I do the same - I put on my Helm Komodo at bed time cos of the lume as I do need to see the time during the wee hours of the morning.

Anyway, both the SAR and U1 have designs that are unique and striking. I'd go for the SAR based on personal preference of the aesthetics, but I doubt you could go wrong with either in terms of durability and the company's customer service.


----------



## Angler

I've been hunting for a rugged diver style and keep going back to the Sinn. I've got a Breitling, Seiko, Marathon, Citizen, Yema etc.. but the Sinn is a cool looking diver with an easy to read dial.


----------



## FBPB

Considering who the S.A.R. is made for, and what it can do on a daily basis, I would personally opt for the S.A.R.


----------



## StufflerMike

This has been posted in this thread in 2013 by member CM Hunter



> Both are great watches and I think both have a lot going for them. The main difference between the two is that one (the U1) is actually a dive watch as it has a countdown bezel. The SAR would be considered more of a highly water resistant sports watch.
> 
> The best part of the Sinn as far as I'm concerned is the fact that the case is made out of genuine German submarine steel. The look of the dial and hands is a love it or leave it type of look, and definitely screams tool watch.
> 
> The Muhle has a very distinctive look in its own right, but nowhere near as "controversial" as the U1. And while it's definitely a tool watch, it certainly doesn't scream it as loudly. The lug design is also something to be aware of with the SAR as well.
> 
> Both of these watches are icons and highly sought after (the SAR being the best selling model ever for Muhle). Having said this, my money would go for the Muhle overall. How many of us are true hardcore divers and will actually use the watch for this occasion? If you do regularly dive, I would go with the Sinn hands down, but if you're like most who are just desk divers for the most part, the high water resistance of the SAR is beyond sufficient for any real world activities (after all, that's the basis for how/why it was designed/created in the first place.) I prefer the versatile aspect of the SAR, and I think the layout of the dial is more pleasing to look at. Lastly, and maybe most importantly, is that I trust the quality of the Muhle over the Sinn. You can simply go to the Sinn forum and see the feedback straight from owners. I've never heard of any performance weakness about the SAR (or any Muhle for that matter.)
> 
> These are just my personal feelings about this comparison. I know it's going to seem like a Muhle fan in a Muhle forum, so of course he's going to say the SAR. Let's make it clear that I respect the hell out of Sinn for a lot of what they do as well. Just saying how I would weigh these two models in particular, and what I would feel the most comfortable putting my money towards. Regardless, I'm sure you will love either one you wind up getting.


Everything still valid, imho.


----------



## LARufCTR

The new US50 is a game changer for those of us who like a smaller watch...Still love the SAR, but US50 is a consideration now....


----------



## StufflerMike

LARufCTR said:


> The new US50 is a game changer for those of us who like a smaller watch...Still love the SAR, but US50 is a consideration now....


Should be U50 S, right ?


----------



## FBPB

The Sinn's dimensions are: Ø 41.0 mm; H 11.15 mm

The Mühle SAR's are Ø 42.0 mm; H 13.5 mm

Not that big of a difference really, although that comes down to personal preference.

The SAR is still better in terms of:

- Thickness of the crystal (4mm thick on the SAR, no mention for the Sinn)

- Water resistance (1000 vs 500), if that is actually important to you.


----------



## masqueman

I own the Muhle SAR and it is one of the most unique watches in the box. I’m not sure that I understand the comparison to the Sinn U1, but l’ve enjoyed reading the opinions. To me, this is like comparing apples and oranges. Just the fact that one has a bezel and one does not puts these into different classes... rugged underwater diver vs. rugged 3-hander for use (mostly above water though it can take depth).


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr AT

FBPB said:


> The Sinn's dimensions are: Ø 41.0 mm; H 11.15 mm
> 
> The Mühle SAR's are Ø 42.0 mm; H 13.5 mm
> 
> Not that big of a difference really, although that comes down to personal preference.


I think the U50's lug to lug is 47mm.

Does anyone know what it is on the SAR?


----------



## masqueman

The Muhle SAR dimensions:

L2L: 48.25mm
Height: 13.3mm
Width (w/o crown): 41mm
Crown adds about 4.5mm
Weight (not a full bracelet): 160 grams

The lug cavity width is 20mm but the apparent width looks like 24mm from the top

Hope that helps


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr AT

masqueman said:


> The Muhle SAR dimensions:
> 
> L2L: 48.25mm
> Height: 13.3mm
> Width (w/o crown): 41mm
> Crown adds about 4.5mm
> Weight (not a full bracelet): 160 grams
> 
> The lug cavity width is 20mm but the apparent width looks like 24mm from the top
> 
> Hope that helps
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This is very helpful. Thank you!


----------



## cbr2012

The SAR has never done it for me - certainly an interesting watch but there's something not quite right when i look at it. Prefer the simplicity of the U1.


----------



## amr ashraf

Kisara said:


> I agree, and my newest Sinn (857UTC) is less than a month old and is nowhere near as bright as my 7yr old SAR. I've accidentally banged into and dropped my SAR for what seems like a hundred times. Sometimes so loud I'm expecting to see a cracked crystal when I raise my arm, but the SAR's case and internals just keep on surviving with no problems.


Do you still have your MUHLE SAR ?


----------



## Only

The sinn u1 will look new for many years and will not show age..the sar is nice but will not be durable as sinn u1 regarding scratches and worn out ..


----------



## CMSgt Bo

Only said:


> The sinn u1 will look new for many years and will not show age..the sar is nice but will not be durable as sinn u1 regarding scratches and worn out ..


Are you going to keep beating that dead horse amr ashraf, shwesque, Tech21, Only, and whatever old account you resurrect? I can keep this up all day.

Banned again


----------

